
The Semicolon Is the Perfect Punctuation for the Digital Age - swohns
http://observer.com/2014/02/why-semicolons-are-the-perfect-punctuation-for-the-digital-age/?utm_content=buffer0ca8f&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
hmsimha
What the hell? Semicolons are great and all, but this author completely abuses
them. It sounds like they are arguing that it should take the place of the
period in text communication, because the period now conveys anger
(intentionally or not). In fact, the examples given (in which I agree it does
so) show the period used at the _end_ of the message, not between disparate
messages for which it's perfectly appropriate.

------
sp332
I definitely agree! In my writing, semicolons are a sign that I wrote too fast
and didn't go back to edit my ideas into separate sentences.

------
officialjunk
uh. there is a use for semicolons. just use semicolons as they were intended.
i don't think the medium nor the age matters. and if you don't know how to use
them, then either look it up or don't use them, please.

~~~
heygiraffe
Or rather:

Uh, there is a use for semicolons; just use semicolons as they were intended.
I don't think the medium nor the age matters; and if you don't know how to use
them, then either look it up or don't use them, please.

FTFY. :-)

~~~
dwd
Bonus marks for the colon which is the endangered punctuation in modern
writing.

------
brianbarker
I have to leave this here:
[http://youtu.be/M94ii6MVilw](http://youtu.be/M94ii6MVilw)

